# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## elfje76

Hallo,
al heel lang probeer ik te stoppen met roken (ben 27 en rook sinds mijn 18e). Ik ben totaal niet in conditie en heb asthma bovendien :-( 
Wanneer ik gewoon stop, moet ik na een paar uur terug naar één grijpen, want dan is het ofwel knetterende ambras met mijn vriend ofwel voel ik me zwaar suicidaal en ben ik heel labiel en huil ik bij het minste. Ik word na enkele uren ook altijd enorm duizelig. 
Ik hoorde al van verschillende mensen dat het hun lukte met behulp van Zyban. 
Zijn er mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben? Zou het de duizeligheid en de depressiviteit kunnen milderen?
Groetjes

----------


## marina

Het enige dat helpt is je motivatie. Je kunt slikken, kauwen of allerlei dingen proberen, maar het gaat om je doorzettingsvermogen. Het is inderdaad zwaar afzien, maar na een aantal weken heb je het ergste gehad&#33;
ik ben zelf bijna 2 jaar geleden gestopt na 20 jaar roken. 
Ik had daarvoor wel al tig keer geprobeerd te stoppen, verspreid over 10 jaar zo ongeveer. Maar de keer dat het gelukt is was ook echt de allerlaatste keer. Ik had nl. met mijn man afgesproken dat als deze poging mislukte we gewoon door zouden roken en dan ook niet meer moesten zeuren erover. Maar ik wilde de kids niet laten opgroeien in stank. Bovendien weet je dat het slecht is. Het was dus nu of nooit&#33;&#33;&#33; En dat heeft ons geholpen en erdoor gesleept. 
En ik wil dit dan ook nooit meer meemaken&#33;&#33; Want eerlijk is eerlijk, je voelt je gewoon absoluut slecht als je stopt, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk.
Sterkte ermee, doe je best en ja, ik voel me nu inderdaad stukken beter&#33;&#33;&#33;
Marina

----------


## Gast: Roger

Hallo elfje76


Inderdaad,Zyban helpt(maar houd rekening dat zyban ook bijwerkingen heeft ,zoals uw hartritme die kan op hol slaan,zoals uw bloeddruk die te laag of te hoog is,zoals slecht slapen enz.)Het is het beste middel om te stoppen met roken,Maar niet het gezondste middel.Gebruik zyban met doktersbegeleiding.dat is mijn raad.

(ps) Je moet zeker ook gemotiveerd zijn,anders zal het zeker niet lukken.

Succes nog.

----------


## Diana

Hallo elfje76

Jazeker, zyban helpt. Mijn man is gestopt met roken met behulp van zyban en is er (nu een half jaar) niet meer mee begonnen. Hij heeft geen last gehad van de bijwerkingen, maar als je de bijsluiter leest snap je wel dat je het met behulp van je huisarts moet doen, want het kan riskant zijn. Maar het is het waard&#33;&#33;

Succes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heavenly

Hallo elfje het is vandaag woensdag 25 juni.
Ik begin vandaag met zyban en  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  ik wil u op de hoogte houden,
over hoe ik het ervaar van het gebruiken van zyban.

groetjes en ook veel sterkte aan u toegewenst :  :Wink:  

Heavenly :wub:

----------


## theo

nou ik zou maar uit kijken heb zyban geslikt ook om te stoppen met roken maar bij mij ging dat niet goed ben bijna van de wereld gegaan voelde mijn benen niet meer bloed druk op 60/105 hart over slaan ben na twee dagen gestopt voor dat ik stop met leven inplaats van roken

groetjes theo

----------

